# Hand plane storage (mebbe even portable)???



## rhybeka (Nov 8, 2009)

Hi all!

I'm honestly not sure when're this topic should go so if it needs moved, mods feel free! I'm needing some ideas on small hand plane storage solution that I can use to cart my planes back and forth from one shop to a room in my house. I'm starting to get evil glares from the SO when I leave a plane in the kitchen counter. Currently I have a wood driver #4 smoother, low angle block plane, a Stanley 78 rabbet, and a Stanley 45. What do you all use if you don't have permanent storage for these things??


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

I don't have a photo handy, but that tray i have to cover my stove would work just fine for this. Handle on each end, raised areas around the rest of the sides. 









Something like this? then carry to wherever….


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

I hate to admit it, but….
I believe Bandit is right!!!
That or maybe you can build something like this….


----------



## Mosquito (Feb 15, 2012)

This was just for bench planes and a couple block planes, but the idea would be the same


----------



## Tim457 (Jan 11, 2013)

Your standard vintage carpenter's tote could be made to work, especially if you custom make the dividers for your plane.


----------



## rhybeka (Nov 8, 2009)

you guys are awesome! thanks for the ideas  I think I was overthinking it too. Surprise!


----------



## rhybeka (Nov 8, 2009)

I'd forgotten about this ine I pinned on pinterest! property of Gary M Katz!










plans are here


----------

